# Autobus - SLP to Laredo



## BryansRose

Hi,
Has anyone gone by bus to Laredo? I can get ETN to Nuevo Laredo from SLP, but I'm not sure about the best way to get across the border. Options: 

1. Take a taxi from bus station to border and walk (which bridge has pedestrian crossing?) Then I need a taxi on the US side to take me to my hotel by the Del Norte Mall. 

2. Take bus from N.L. to Laredo (I have very little information on this)

3. Take taxi from N.L. across border to Laredo? Can this be done?

I'll be getting in at N.L. mid-morning, so safety should not be a big issue. 

And on the return? Any advice?

Any and all advice and/or experiences would be welcome. 

Thanks!!


----------



## TundraGreen

BryansRose said:


> ...
> 1. Take a taxi from bus station to border and walk (which bridge has pedestrian crossing?) Then I need a taxi on the US side to take me to my hotel by the Del Norte Mall.
> 
> 2. Take bus from N.L. to Laredo (I have very little information on this)
> 
> 3. Take taxi from N.L. across border to Laredo? Can this be done?
> ...


I have no experience with Laredo, but have done the same thing in Tijuana, Mexicali and Ciudad Juarez. I just take a local bus from the bus station to the border, then walk across. A taxi would do just as well, obviously. According the this site there is pedestrian crossing at Bridge I in Laredo/Nuevo Laredo. So your option 1 sounds good to me. I know there are buses crossing the border and that might be an advantage if you had too much luggage to make walking across convenient. I don't know about taxis. In Tijuana there are lots of minivans offering to take you across for a fee. It always looked like a ripoff to me, but again, with tons of luggage, it might be an advantage.


----------



## Guest

Autobuses Americanos runs from San Luis Potosi to Laredo, TX or onward to San Antonio. I have only travelled in the south direction, but they swapped drivers on the Laredo side, stopping for about 15 minutes.

According to their website, the bus leaves SLP at midnight, arrives at Monterrey at 6:30am, Laredo at 10:30, and San Antonio at 1:30pm.

Here's their website:
Autobuses Americanos S.A.


----------



## BryansRose

Muchas gracias to both replies.


----------

